# Molasses in CP soap?



## BackfourtyMI.

Wondering if any of you have every tried using a little molasses in CP soap to make a Gingerbread scent? 

Was thinking it might not be too different than using Honey in soap, what do you think?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Why not try it?

I'd thin it out with water and add it after you have added the lye solution.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I am going to give it a try. thinking I might be able to make a Gingerbread soap scent for fall without adding an artificial scent.

I was thinking I would add it like I do when I add honey after I'm almost to a light Trace.
How does that sound?
I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Well I made a batch of Molasses soap today. I've been googling & reading what I can about the benefits of molasses & there are a lot of benefits of taking it orally & also topically. I read that molasses has a lot of minerals, vitamins & antioxidents so it can't be a bad thing.

The soap turned out a nice light brown color, not a lot of molasses smell to it but I haven't unmolded it yet & we'll see how it cures.
I will be the 1st one to use it before I let anyone else try it for sure. I'll update later for anyone interested.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Any update?


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Well it's curing in the basement. Not a real strong smell but I think I'm going to like it. It is a nice caramel color right now. I'll try the 1st bar after it cures a few more weeks, only been about 5 days right now.

I'll let you know after I try it too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Awwwww, c'mon. You haven't even tried a little piece??? You're a stronger woman than I, Katie!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Well I want it to have a nice lather & be hard. Now your going to make me try it early! I'll bring a bar up from the basement & try it in the next couple days, maybe I'll cut 1 so I can just use part of it now & save the rest to finish curing.


----------



## canadiangirl

Well I'm betting you'll get more bubbles from the extra sugars. Will probably be lovely bars : ) And sounds like you poured nice and cool I would have been a titch worried about overheating.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

It poured very nice canadiangirl, I freeze my goats milk in freezer bags in the amount I need per batch of soap so it doesn't heat up too much.
The molasses I added to the mixture after I added my oils to the milk/lye mixture & brought that to a light trace.

It is a really nice caramel color & I have been using it the last few days now(even though it's only been about 1 1/2 weeks) and it does have a really nice lather already. 
I usually use my Tea Tree soap on my face since at 51 I still get a few pimples every once in awhile & I've been using this molasses soap on my face too & it's as nice & clear as if I was still using the Tea Tree soap.

I really think I'm going to like it even better after it's all cured & I'm guessing it will be a new customer favorite for me.


----------



## Tinker

It sounds wonderful!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I've been using a bar & even though it needs to cure longer I love the lather & it feels very good on the skin.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Updating on my Molasses soap. 
I Love it & have a few customers that Love it too, they said they think it's going to be their new favorite.


----------



## homemaid

Would love to try this could you share the recipe and directions with a newby??


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I just add between 1/4 to 1/2 cup of molasses to the soap mixture while I'm stirring & just before it comes to a light trace.
Like if you were doing an oatmeal & honey soap, replace the honey with molasses & omit the oatmeal.


----------



## Tinker

It sounds great!

Homemade, if you are a newbie, you probably will not want to try this yet. I imagine it acts similar to honey in soap, which can speed trace. But if you already have a dozen or so batches under your belt, go for it!


----------



## homemaid

I have done 2 batches of soap to give as gifts. I would love to try it sounds great. I would love some help with recipes that are fairly easy for newbies. If anyone could help out you cam pm them to me I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Tinker

Homemade, Cyndi has lots of great info on her web site:


http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/cphpmilksoap.html

Kathy Millers site is wonderful also:
http://millersoap.com/

I learned to soap at Millers site, and still use a few of those recipes. Check it out.


----------



## Tinker

Homemaid, my apologies---I realized I spelled you name wrong on both of my posts!


----------



## homemaid

Tinker said:


> Homemaid, my apologies---I realized I spelled you name wrong on both of my posts!


No problem... Thank you for the link I'm going to check it out...


----------

